# Secret Keeper



## Cyndaquil (Feb 8, 2010)

How this works:
So, I need to wait till we have at least 4 people to play this game. Once that happens we follow this:
Each person chooses a person to send a pass phrase: ex: That's my cue!
Then, the keepers post clue*s* that hint toward the pass phrase. Once someone gets it correctly, they try to guess who it belonged to. No two people can have the secret keeper, and you cannot be your own secret keeper. To register someone as your secret keeper, both you and your keeper have to send me a PM, saying that you would like to register as the secret keeper of so and so (or that you are so and so and so and so is your secret keeper). You should also tell me your password so that I know when someone is correct on their answer. You get points, and at the end of 5 rounds, the person with the most points wins. You get 5 points for guessing the correct pass phrase. You get 7 points for guessing the correct person. You have 3 tries at the pass phrase, and 1 at the person. I am the manipulator of this game, and am not going to play. Any questions that you have may be asked via PM or via post right here.

Participants:


----------



## Hogia (Feb 11, 2010)

This game is stupidly confusing.


----------

